# XMA (materials sector) yikes



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Am I seeing this right? XMA down -6.7% this morning? Holy cow. Must be the TCK.B holding doing this? Barrick is also down over 9%.

Gosh. This is a really ugly decline.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Commodities are massively down today. Gold is way down, they said also copper and oil are down.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

It makes me doubt whether the global economy could really be expanding, or even whether monetary inflation (QE) is working.

All that money pumped into markets, and commodities still weaken? Perhaps it indicates that fundamental economic demand is so weak, that even QE can't hold up commodity prices.

Very bearish for the world economy, imo


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

Remember the saying: _The markets can remain irrational longer than you can remain solvent._


----------

